# How do I finish the edge ot my Raised Patio



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*depends on what you like really*

using their caps definitely not a easy task if your edge is curved rather than straight line... because cutting their caps to fit curve is a hell of a job... but on the other hand, if your edge outline is square or rentangle... not using their caps becomes a bigger hassle... because their caps were designed to seat nice and tight over their blocks....

I never tried not using the caps for the block so I don't have experience on that one... I ould think breaking the lips als quite a job too because you would want the wound be nice and clean rather than just using a hammer to break it as it all shows up in your final product... so you kind of need to use a grinder to cut it... to me that is a hell of extra work... when comparing using the cap....

color difference bewteen the cap and your pavers in fact not necessary a bad thing, some people purposely set their boundary course to be different color to make the contrast....

so if I were you, I will still use the caps, for one thing, this for sure will keep your pavers in place strong and steady... which is the most important physics of the project.....


anyhow... good luck and hope you will also post some pictures...


----------



## rabih_00 (Aug 4, 2008)

KUIPORNG said:


> using their caps definitely not a easy task if your edge is curved rather than straight line... because cutting their caps to fit curve is a hell of a job... but on the other hand, if your edge outline is square or rentangle... not using their caps becomes a bigger hassle... because their caps were designed to seat nice and tight over their blocks....
> 
> I never tried not using the caps for the block so I don't have experience on that one... I ould think breaking the lips als quite a job too because you would want the wound be nice and clean rather than just using a hammer to break it as it all shows up in your final product... so you kind of need to use a grinder to cut it... to me that is a hell of extra work... when comparing using the cap....
> 
> ...


 
My problem is that using those caps will kind of screw the design since my design already has a border with a different color, and the stone I am using has a completely different texture to it than the caps from AB. ( I guess you have to see it to know what I mean).

I am concerned however about the physics of things.. and that it wont hold as properly. do you think using the masonry adhesive will hold the pavers on the blocks well? I haven't used this kind of adhesive yet, I was wondering if it is a good product.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*I see... and...*

the adheresive is strong, but not strong as unremovable... it can still be knocked out... there is probably why the "lip" is important... in your case, may be you can keep the "lip"s which will then enclosed the pavers... the edge will show the lips though....I am not sure how good/bad that will look at your design because I never tried it... but with the lips and regular pavers, the physics still stand...

if you remove the lips... I will also be concern that if the pavers can hold up....firm and solid....

another idea is can you change your design not to use the outer different color course? ... and use them somewhere else... 

if you really decided to cut the lips... you kind of taking a risk... considered this physics. the lips is to stop the caps from moving outward... and the cap are so heavy (40 lbs) it hardly moved... if you cut the lips and use your lighter weight pavers, both of these two pieces of physics are gone...


----------



## rabih_00 (Aug 4, 2008)

*You do have a point..*



KUIPORNG said:


> the adheresive is strong, but not strong as unremovable... it can still be knocked out... there is probably why the "lip" is important... in your case, may be you can keep the "lip"s which will then enclosed the pavers... the edge will show the lips though....I am not sure how good/bad that will look at your design because I never tried it... but with the lips and regular pavers, the physics still stand...
> 
> if you remove the lips... I will also be concern that if the pavers can hold up....firm and solid....
> 
> ...


I see, I guess I am stuck then. I tried to keep the lip and put the paver (which is heavier than the Cap btw), it doesn't look good. I'd rather kep the Caps then.

Thanks for the info man. I appreciate it.


----------

